# How do I naturally deworm my puppy?



## LoudMcCloud

Many of use have chosen to use natural remedies to treat our pet. There are 3 ways to 

deworm your dog or puppy naturally. These 3 natural remedies have worked for me:

"Fancy" The Chihuahua: How to naturally deworm your puppy?


----------



## Esmeralda

LoudMcCloud said:


> Many of use have chosen to use natural remedies to treat our pet. There are 3 ways to
> 
> deworm your dog or puppy naturally. These 3 natural remedies have worked for me:
> 
> "Fancy" The Chihuahua: How to naturally deworm your puppy?



The most important thing is to get the worms out of your dog. They threaten his health more than what you consider 'unnatural' worm treatments.


----------



## Noomi

Give it a worming pill. At least you know they work.


----------



## LoudMcCloud

Pills cause other health issues.


----------



## LoudMcCloud




----------



## LoudMcCloud

Why is everyone's answer always, "Take a pill?"


----------



## LoudMcCloud

I want to see evidence and footage.  They haven't given us any real information yet.


----------



## Noomi

LoudMcCloud said:


> Why is everyone's answer always, "Take a pill?"



Because a worming pill is pretty much the only sure fire way you know your puppy is safe?


----------



## earlycuyler

Tweezers.


----------



## yidnar

the seven in one shot is the best way to go !! it is virtually painless when administered properly and it protects your pet from the worst diseases .


----------



## Zoom-boing

We found a litter of kittens under our shed last summer and ended up keeping one.  He had worms and I'm not a fan of chemicals and the like so we used this:

Using Diatomaceous Earth to Worm Pets - VetInfo 

Got rid of them in no time.  I had it for our two dogs, I give them each a dose nearly every day for any intestinal buggies they may pick up and to help with bitey bugs.  My older dog was getting nailed with something, itching and pulling out her skin all over but mostly around the base of her tail. I think she ate something outside that had worms or something in it.  Anyway, after a few weeks on this the problem completely resolved.  Oh, I also sprinkled it on her (put the powder in a glass parmesan cheese shaker lol).  Good for many, many things.  Read the links, esp the one below.  Tons of info there.

Food Grade Diatomaceous Earth Helps Eliminate Worms & Parasites


----------



## tinydancer

When we got our Jim Dandy, talk about worms.  Aye carumba. 

Nuked with a great vet I trusted; but it was a nasty time. I was put off pasta for a number of years. 

No one else in my household ever has nor will they ever have worms again.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

My Dobermans had worms when they were puppies.  I took them to the vet for their shots and a check-up, the vet gave them something for the worms.  That was the end of the worms and they've never had worms since and they're 8 and 9  years old now. 

Take your puppy to the vet, let the vet handle these things.  And don't trust "natural remedies" you read about on the Internet without researching them or checking them with your vet first.  Anyone can post any damn thing on the Internet.

If you want to use natural remedies, fine, check with the vet, see if they're legitimate.  But don't cut the vet out of your puppy's healthcare.  I always check with my vet.  My dogs are too precious to experiment on.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

LoudMcCloud said:


>



I understand what your point is here, LoudMcCloud, and I am not one to take a bunch of medications.  In fact, I am 60 years old and take no medications at all.  I won't even take an aspirin if I get a headache. 

However, if I were to get high blood pressure and was unsuccessful at controlling it with diet and exercise, I would have to consider taking medication for it.

Sometimes medication is appropriate.  Don't go to extremes in either direction.

And I think worming medication is appropriate for puppies.  Get those damn worms out of there now!


----------



## Gracie

Kooshdakhaa said:


> My Dobermans had worms when they were puppies.  I took them to the vet for their shots and a check-up, the vet gave them something for the worms.  That was the end of the worms and they've never had worms since and they're 8 and 9  years old now.
> 
> Take your puppy to the vet, let the vet handle these things.  And don't trust "natural remedies" you read about on the Internet without researching them or checking them with your vet first.  Anyone can post any damn thing on the Internet.
> 
> If you want to use natural remedies, fine, check with the vet, see if they're legitimate.  But don't cut the vet out of your puppy's healthcare.  I always check with my vet. * My dogs are too precious to experiment on.*


----------



## Esmeralda

Kooshdakhaa said:


> My Dobermans had worms when they were puppies.  I took them to the vet for their shots and a check-up, the vet gave them something for the worms.  That was the end of the worms and they've never had worms since and they're 8 and 9  years old now.
> 
> Take your puppy to the vet, let the vet handle these things.  And don't trust "natural remedies" you read about on the Internet without researching them or checking them with your vet first.  Anyone can post any damn thing on the Internet.
> 
> If you want to use natural remedies, fine, check with the vet, see if they're legitimate.  But don't cut the vet out of your puppy's healthcare.  I always check with my vet.  My dogs are too precious to experiment on.



My vet loved animals.  He had a one man office and was always swamped with patients because the pet owners knew he was a good vet who really cared. Take the advice above and take your puppy to a good vet. Establish a relationship with that vet and trust him/her.  I would look for a small practice that is busy.  People love their animals and by word of mouth they find the good guys.  

Your animal's health is too important to 'experiment on.'  So true.  If you had a child, would you give her medicine you read about on the internet or take her to a doctor?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

LoudMcCloud said:


> Why is everyone's answer always, "Take a pill?"



Well you could do a "reverse mouth-to-mouth" on the puppies anus and suck them out.

  Look...we likely all agree that we are over medicated and Doctors (and Mothers) are waaay too quick to prescribe and take medicine.
 But in this case...worm pills have been around for decades, and they work. Leaving your puppy with the worms because you want to "be natural" - and you may see the "natural" progression of what intestinal worms do to a dog. Beginning with permanent damage to its intestinal tract.


----------



## earlycuyler

I use trifexis ? But ya, you need those worms out. Its actually a health issue for you and your family to. If its a money issue then take the pup to a shelter and give it up. But normally, there are organizations that will give it to you for free or at a discount.


----------



## LoudMcCloud

I bet yall vaccinate the heck out of your family.  

Do you have a GMO I-V too?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Ok folks....I believe we have a troll...and we fell in.


----------



## LoudMcCloud

I know tons of people who deworm naturally.


----------



## earlycuyler

Then what are you looking for ?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

earlycuyler said:


> Then what are you looking for ?



.


----------



## tinydancer

iamwhatiseem said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then what are you looking for ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I guess. What a pity though. We're on the wonderful brink of bringing home a baby black and tan.

We're really worried about the food. Grain based.

 I know Diamond. I know Nutrience. Hells bells I know a Hagen personally from the old days. They would never ever make horrid dog food. They are animal people beyond.


----------



## tinydancer

So where do we go with food?


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

LoudMcCloud, I think the problem is that you named your thread:

"How do I naturally deworm my puppy?"

...which gave people the mistaken impression that you were looking for advice.  Had I realized that you were not looking for advice, but rather feel like you are an expert on this topic, I would have steered clear of this thread.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

tinydancer said:


> So where do we go with food?



Not sure if this belongs in this thread, tinydancer, but I feed my dogs Canine Caviar Lamb & Pearl Millet. They've done very well on it, including one dog who came to me with severe allergies and skin problems that cleared up on this food.

Pearl millet is a grain, but Canine Caviar makes grain-free foods also, if you prefer.  I've just never jumped on the anti-grain bandwagon, nor have I had a need to.  My dogs are doing very well.

Canine Caviar is very expensive, though. : (


----------



## Noomi

LoudMcCloud said:


> I know tons of people who deworm naturally.



If you have a headache, would you take a pill, or a natural remedy?
Most people would take a pill. Don't risk the health of little Fancy - give her something which has been shown to work over decades. Don't experiment with her! It could do more harm than good.


----------



## LoudMcCloud

Vaccinations are an experiment all together.

I don't take medicine other than the occasional breathing treatment.  I bet Im healthier than you.

www.facebook.com/turner.cox


----------



## NYcarbineer

Piperazine, the standard treatment for roundworms, is harmless to dogs.  Its active ingredient only affects invertebrates.  So unless your dog doesn't have a skeleton, you're wasting your time messing around with 'natural' remedies.


----------



## Noomi

LoudMcCloud said:


> Vaccinations are an experiment all together.
> 
> I don't take medicine other than the occasional breathing treatment.  I bet Im healthier than you.
> 
> www.facebook.com/turner.cox



Well, fine. If you want to risk the health of your puppy, then go right ahead, but don't create a sook thread when she becomes ill.


----------

